# Blue great dane Ireland



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

CROSS POSTED

Please, please can anyone help me. I'm in Kilkenny in Ireland, if you know anybody in the general area please ask them to keep their eyes peeled for Henry.

Got home this evening to find that Henry is missing. I am absolutely heartbroken, have spent the last 2 hours out in the lashing rain bawling my eyes out calling for him and searching.

He was last seen for definite at around 6pm. I get home from work at 9pm (he's not on his own during the day btw, my bf and my bf's dad look after his entertainment and food etc during the day) and he's usually straight over to the car but not tonight, I immediately thought something was wrong. Called him twice and no response and I knew immediately something was wrong. All he has to do is get my scent and he comes running. 

He is scared of cars so I'm reluctant to believe that someone came along and stole him by getting him into a car/van (this would actually be physically impossible unless you're a giant).

Our house is in Slieverue, 
I'm hoping anyone in the area has seen him, knows where he is, knows who has him, anything, anything at all. 

He's not a dog that roams, he doesn't chase cars and is generally just very very friendly and approachable. If anyone knows anyone in the area please ask them to keep a look out for him.


----------



## chrissiegra (Sep 5, 2010)

Has he been neutered?

If not, any bitches on heat near?

Hope you have good news soon....

Chrissie


----------



## Fayth (Oct 16, 2010)

Henry has been found now :thumbup:


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

I am so happy for you god bless him x


----------

